# My Cat Stuffed In Her Basket



## carly (Jul 19, 2008)

This is one of my cats and she loves to stuff herself in a basket and mess around....later all the cats are rewarded with a party...


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of cats!!

The third shot is priceless, and looks like a good candidate for a caption contest. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 19, 2008)

5 cats!??

really like the first and 3rd. Definitely  in need of a caption.


----------



## carly (Jul 19, 2008)

"So, you feel lucky, punk?"








"Try and find me...."...just cause you can see my body means nothing.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 19, 2008)

"I wuz looking for all the eggs in one basket".

"You were expecting the Easter Bunny?"


----------



## hsmom (Jul 19, 2008)

" Again with the camera?!"

"No, I don't have any idea what happened to the others."


----------



## bradster76 (Jul 19, 2008)

"Hai! Im in ur bazkits, eeting ur egz"


----------



## carly (Jul 19, 2008)

"Don't hate me cause I"m beautiful."







"SO I'm missing a leg....war is hell"






"Okay, who took the pillow?"


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 19, 2008)

haha
we have 5 cats (plus lots of other animals)  it's always fun! haha


cats are crazy.  I can see yours aren't an exception to that rule


----------

